# Montar negocio = pizzeria. Cristicad mi idea por favor



## Searching (3 Feb 2011)

Hola, me presento en el foro, en búsqueda de críticas para una idea de negocio que me ronda en la cabeza desde hace tiempo.

Sin entrar en detalles. El concepto es montar una Pizzería en un local pequeño(30-40 m2) con pizzas/porciones para llevar.

Diseño interior moderno combinando ladrillo visto, metal, cristal,...y producto clásico: pizza de masa fina, ingredientes selectos, horno de piedra,...

La ubicación del local está aún por definir, pero se buscaría una zona que conjuge alto volumen de paso en la hora de la comida y en una zona de viviendas de población "joven".

El precio de una pizza mediana rondaría los 10 euros.

La idea es que el producto sea para llevar y no se consuma en local(apenas unos taburetes y barra alta de cara al exterior). Si la cosa funcionase el siguiente paso sería el servicio a domicilio.

Números grossos: inversión de 50.000€

Criticad por favor.


----------



## guajiro (3 Feb 2011)

El primer paso deberia ser el servicio a domicilio.

No tienes zona para sentar y tampoco te la puedes llevar?

Hay que estar esperando 20 minutos a por la pizza? xD


----------



## David77 (3 Feb 2011)

Searching dijo:


> Hola, me presento en el foro, en búsqueda de críticas para una idea de negocio que me ronda en la cabeza desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Sin entrar en detalles. El concepto es montar una Pizzería en un local pequeño(30-40 m2) con pizzas/porciones para llevar.
> 
> ...


----------



## macduro (3 Feb 2011)

Si estas en una zona en la que pasa mucha gente por la calle , sobre todo jovenes y no tienes un Telepizza dominando la zona podria funcionar , pero la ubicacion del local a la hora de captar clientes potenciales que compren en el local y no tener que depender de los buzoneos con ofertas para pedidos a domicilio es importante .

Puede funcionar si tienes un buen producto y a buen precio y no tienes competencia asentada en la zona , pero ni eso es garantia de exito , aqui en Alicante tengo unos amigos con una pizzeria de ese estilo y les da para ir tirando , llevan abiertos ya 10 años y el local cumple las caracteristicas que te comento , en una zona de con urbanizaciones , frente a un parque , un centro deportivo y una ludoteca . Eso si , se pasan el dia trabajando y los unicos empleados que se permiten son un cocinero y un repartidor algunos dias ... sacrificado es .


----------



## alimon (3 Feb 2011)

ciudad???

conozco muuuuuchhhoooo el sector.

10 euros de precio medio por pizza en el local es, a dia de hoy, muy caro.

Telepizza y otras grandes cadenas están tirando los precios y ajustando mucho los márgenes. En determinadas promociones puntuales, se ha llegado a poner la pizza mediana por 3 euros, y lo habitual, es, mediante ofertas agresivas en estos momentos, rondar un precio medio por pizza de 6 y hasta 5 euros, en la medianas.

No estamos en 2007, ese sector no es de hamburgueserías, tipo mcdonadls, que si es lo que es lo que está creciendo dentro del sector fast food.

Además, los precios de las materias primas están por las nubes, como hace 2 años, por lo que te va a resultar muy complicado competir en precio con los grandes monstruos del sector, ya que incluso a ellos mismos les está costando competir por esa subida de costes de materia prima y la reducción del margen y del precio medio que llevan intentando desde hace muchos meses, para evitar un descalabro de las ventas.

de todas formas, si estas convencido, pregunta. Sabiendo la ciudad, tal vez te podría decir si se se vende, o no, aunque no conozco la trayectoria de todas las zonas, si la de muchas, si no lo quieres poner aquí, mandalo por privado.


----------



## dabuti (3 Feb 2011)

¿Pizzería?
Mejor un videoclú.


----------



## Searching (3 Feb 2011)

El producto ES para llevar principalmente. Hacer el pedido desde casa por teléfono y pasar a recogerlo.

Las pizzas se preparan en 10 mins (el horno de leña es más rápido que uno de telepizza).


----------



## comparto-piso (3 Feb 2011)

si consigues unas pizzas riquisimas te podria ir bien. Pero tienen que ser espectaculares porque ya hay demasiada competencia. 

Aqui cerca de mi casa hay un sitio parecido al que quieres montar tu. Las pizzas estan bastante ricas, cuestan unos 8 euros y aun asi no triunfa. La unica posibilidad de triunfar con un negocio tan pequeño en un sector con tanta competencia es tener algo que le de un valor añadido o tener las pizzas mas ricas con diferencia


----------



## pepelu1982 (3 Feb 2011)

un local asi es lo que abundaba en cerdeña, estuve alli de viaje y me fije que las pizzas eran muy buenas, pero no se comian nunca en el local, se recogian o se pedian por telefono, con horno de leña como dices

supongo que podria ir bien


----------



## Searching (3 Feb 2011)

Ciudad Madrid.


----------



## Farrieri (3 Feb 2011)

Pues si no tienes local, practicamente no tienes nada. Es lo más importante según la orientación que le quieres dar al negocio. Deja de darle vueltas a lo demás y empieza por buscarlo, a partir de ahí adaptas la idea del negocio... te ahorrarás mucho tiempo y futuros problemas (recuerda que pagar la mitad de alquiler por una calle secundaria, en este caso, te va a suponer perder dinero).

Para tener salida de porciones suficientes para ganarte un sueldo tiene que ser una zona de muy alto paso de gente joven "frente a tu cristalera" ... todos los dias de la semana.

Organizar un servicio a domicilio es más complicado de lo que parece... si eres primerizo, espera un poco.


----------



## sos (3 Feb 2011)

Los alquileres han bajado, no obstante meter 50.000 en un negocio de pizzas,hmm.
Vale, pensemos que la gente consuma más pizzas para llevar porque los restaurantes no se los pueden permitir y cenan en casa, partidos de futbol,..etc, pero has pensado que por 2 o 3 euros tienes pizzas en los super?. Si la cosa se pone más fea venderán más pizzas los super y menos tu.

No digo que no funcione si haces una pizza rica, pero yo creo que el boom de la pizza fue hace ya algunos años.

Y el precio, vas a meter 50.000 para pelearte a la baja con la competencia?

Piensatelo bien.


----------



## kirods (3 Feb 2011)

Dónde vivo hay una cosa parecida cerca de una zona de marcha de ambiente y pone pizzas pequeñas con masa casera a 4 euros y medio - 5 euros.

Tiene las masas ya preparadas en forma de bola. Las preparan a lo largo del dia y las van guardando. Las que les sobran las congelan.

Cuando le piden una pizza solo tiene que extender la masa y echar el tomate, el queso y los ingredientes.

Las pizzas tienen la masa fina con lo que hacerlas les lleva poco tiempo y las saca rápido...etc etc

A lo mejor te refieres a otro tipo de local donde preparan grandes cuadros de pizza y las van vendiendo en unos cartones para llevar.

La inversión que planeas es demasiado alta.


----------



## alimon (3 Feb 2011)

Searching dijo:


> El producto ES para llevar principalmente. Hacer el pedido desde casa por teléfono y pasar a recogerlo.
> 
> Las pizzas se preparan en 10 mins (el horno de leña es más rápido que uno de telepizza).



Un horno de telepizza tarda exactamente 5 minutos 17 segundos en cocinar una pizza, se puede apurar incluso algo mas jugando con la temperatura, pero eso es lo standart.

Y aparte de eso, tienen una capacidad de cocción apróxidamente 8 veces superior a uno de piedra normal, cerca de 200 pizzas por hora en los modelos grandes.

eso si, tambien vale como 5 veces mas y cada averia por minima que sea no baja de 1000 euros



Searching dijo:


> Ciudad Madrid.



bufff, sobre madrid no te puedo aconsejar, son 5 millones de habitantes, y cada zona, cada barrio es un mundo en una ciudad tan grande. 

Yo en todo caso buscaría una zona de reciente construcción como dices, pero alejada de madrid, (bastante) y con no una cantidad excesiva de habitantes (15 o 20 mil), ya que asi evitas que sea atractiva para un operador grande, ya que si tienes que competir, estas jodido.

Y el servicio a domicilio es FUNDAMENTAL (hay locales en los que supone hasta el 90% de sus ventas) y más si no vas a poner mesas (un error desde mi punto de vista, deberías poner, pocas como 8 o 10, pero son necesarias)


----------



## lowfour (3 Feb 2011)

Serias tan amable de justificarme por que tus pizzas van a valer 10euros mientras en Estocolmo valen 7 euros?

Gracias


----------



## kirods (3 Feb 2011)

lowfour dijo:


> Serias tan amable de justificarme por que tus pizzas van a valer 10euros mientras en Estocolmo valen 7 euros?
> 
> Gracias



Te lo justifico yo.

Aquí la gente paga 10 euros por una pizza y en Estocolmo 10 euros por una pizza es caro.


----------



## YOL (3 Feb 2011)

Si necesitas el consejo de terceros para montar un negocio es que no estas preparado , 

Ni se te ocurra montar nada de comidas , la pasta esta en la bebida ,pese a lo del tabaco, 

Si montas un bar y sabes tratar la clientela , es donde puedes sacar dinero , lo de competir con las multinacionales de comida rapida es suicida,


----------



## Searching (3 Feb 2011)

alimon dijo:


> Un horno de telepizza tarda exactamente 5 minutos 17 segundos en cocinar una pizza, se puede apurar incluso algo mas jugando con la temperatura, pero eso es lo standart.
> 
> Y aparte de eso, tienen una capacidad de cocción apróxidamente 8 veces superior a uno de piedra normal, cerca de 200 pizzas por hora en los modelos grandes.
> 
> ...


----------



## sos (3 Feb 2011)

Lo que si funciona bien, siempre y cuando esten situados en buenas zonas, son las tiendas de comida para llevar en raciones(paella, fideua, croquetas, costillas...etc).
Ahora, este tipo de negocio es muy esclavo, hay que currar findes todos todos y festivos.


----------



## toriello (3 Feb 2011)

Si es una zona con muchos jóvenes y pasa mucha gente no te has planteado hacer algo como por ejemplo he visto en algunos sitios de alemania. Es decir, com tú dices hacer pizzas para llevar con unos cuantos taburetes y a su vez una ventana a la calle donde vendes porciones de pizza medianos a unos 4 euros. Es decir, porciones más pequeños que una pizza normal. Eso sí tendría que pasar bastante gente


----------



## jmoraf (3 Feb 2011)

supongo que si compras la harina y te ahorras intermediarios y productos medio elaborados te quedará un poco más y podrás ofrecer otra calidad.. necesitarás más máquinas y dedicarle más tiempo.. luego tienes la base, y cuando entra el pedido, pones el tomate, queso.. lo que sea.. y queso.. el horno a ¿275-280ºC? y son 10-15 min.. dentro del horno las rotas un poco para que la cocción sea más uniforme


----------



## Searching (3 Feb 2011)

lowfour dijo:


> Serias tan amable de justificarme por que tus pizzas van a valer 10euros mientras en Estocolmo valen 7 euros?
> 
> Gracias



La política de precios es igual aquí que en Estocolmo, sólo que el coste de la materia prima de los "ingredientes selectos" que propongo es distinto.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (3 Feb 2011)

lowfour dijo:


> Serias tan amable de justificarme por que tus pizzas van a valer 10euros mientras en Estocolmo valen 7 euros?
> 
> Gracias



El "aceíte" de oliva....:XX::XX::XX:

"Como'nespaña" en ningún lao"...


----------



## bambum (3 Feb 2011)

Pizza | Las Marcas Blancas

Vendedor: Mercadona

Marca: Hacendado

Fabricante: Casa Tarradellas (Barcelona)

Peso: 400 g.

Precio: 1,75 €


----------



## Searching (3 Feb 2011)

jmoraf dijo:


> supongo que si compras la harina y te ahorras intermediarios y productos medio elaborados te quedará un poco más y podrás ofrecer otra calidad.. necesitarás más máquinas y dedicarle más tiempo.. luego tienes la base, y cuando entra el pedido, pones el tomate, queso.. lo que sea.. y queso.. el horno a ¿275-280ºC? y son 10-15 min.. dentro del horno las rotas un poco para que la cocción sea más uniforme



Se prepara muy rápido. Partes de una bola de masa que se estira en 1-2 mins, añades ingredientes(2 mins) y al horno de leña (350-400 grados) 2-3 mins de cocción = 5 - 7 mins en total.


----------



## Perchas (3 Feb 2011)

Su fracaso está asegurado, comienza usted la casa por el tejado, lo primero que debe hacer es recorrerse el MUNDO y averiguar donde hacen la mejor Pizza, a partir de esa premisa hablamos.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (3 Feb 2011)

El futuro es "lonchafinista" en el comer y en el vestir...y en casa las reparaciones serán el paraíso del "manitas" dominguero, como en tiempos de nuestros padres.

Así que mala "época" y mal sitio (Españagipto) para montar ningún negocio nuevo...

Porque a "impuestos" y tasas te van a "comer", y no precisamente las "pizzas".


----------



## Cold (3 Feb 2011)

Yo me iría un mes a Nueva York a recorrer pizzerias de éxito y ver como funcionan, luego vería si el modelo es exportable, y por ultimo si no lo tengo claro me guardaría el dinero para otra cosa más clara o realizariá el emprendimiento en otro país con más posibilidades de éxito.


----------



## Searching (3 Feb 2011)

Perchas dijo:


> Su fracaso está asegurado, comienza usted la casa por el tejado, lo primero que debe hacer es recorrerse el MUNDO y averiguar donde hacen la mejor Pizza, a partir de esa premisa hablamos.



Puede que esa parte esté ya cubierta.


----------



## ElFarySeo (3 Feb 2011)

Searching dijo:


> Hola, me presento en el foro, en búsqueda de críticas para una idea de negocio que me ronda en la cabeza desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Sin entrar en detalles. El concepto es montar una Pizzería en un local pequeño(30-40 m2) con pizzas/porciones para llevar.
> 
> ...



Entre otras cosas, me dedico a legalizar locales.
Técnicamente, lo que tu quieres montar es un COMERCIO DE COMIDA PREPARADA y una pizzeria es UN RESTAURANTE.

PAunque esto parece baladí, es MUY diferente legalizar un u otro. Mucho mas facil el comercio hamijos.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

bambum dijo:


> Pizza | Las Marcas Blancas
> 
> Vendedor: Mercadona
> 
> ...



Tu eres tonto del culo. ¿Pretendes comparar una pizza prefabricada con la de una pizzería? :XX:
Eso es como comparar el jamón serrano con el ibérico de bellota, o el néctar con un zumo recién hecho.


----------



## guajiro (3 Feb 2011)

lowfour dijo:


> Serias tan amable de justificarme por que tus pizzas van a valer 10euros mientras en Estocolmo valen 7 euros?
> 
> Gracias



Porquemispizzaslovalguismo.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (3 Feb 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> Tu eres tonto del culo. ¿Pretendes comparar una pizza prefabricada con la de una pizzería? :XX:
> Eso es como comparar el jamón serrano con el ibérico de bellota, o el néctar con un zumo recién hecho.



La compara él. la comparo yo, y cada día "miles" de personas a la hora de cenar.

¡¡Se siente!!...Las pizzas del super "llenan" el vientre, y no por mas de 2 o 3 euros.

¡¡Que España es un país "pobre" coño!!...se acabo lo de ir de "cenitas", "cuasi" a diario.


----------



## cocinerobasura (3 Feb 2011)

faltan datos:

1) - experiencia en hacer pizzas?
2) - locales similares a 5 minutos andando a la redonda?
3)- alguna femina de buen ver atenderá los clientes? 
4) - quien fregará el local?

1) lógicamente si se trata una "pizzeria familiar para llevar" tiene que ser de muy buena calidad.
2) nivel de comentencia, ya sea pizza o hamburgesas o similares.
3) como sabrás y si no lo sabes te lo digo yo, en caso de empate, el cliente masculino va a donde se enseñe mas muslo y pechuga.
4) un local limpio es una buena presentación


----------



## chakal (3 Feb 2011)

y yo te digo

cuales van a ser las razones por la cual la gente pueda elegir comprar tus porciones de pizza?

mi critica es que en tu exposición, esta variable fundamental no está definida lo cual supone que su relevancia no esta considerada 

sin saber tu respuesta, me siento incapaza de criticar algo que desconozco su entorno y sus argumentos.

espero tu respuesta

saludos


----------



## Yosako_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> La compara él. la comparo yo, y cada día "miles" de personas a la hora de cenar.
> 
> ¡¡Se siente!!...Las pizzas del super "llenan" el vientre, y no por mas de 2 o 3 euros.
> 
> ¡¡Que España es un país "pobre" coño!!...se acabo lo de ir de "cenitas", "cuasi" a diario.



Pero qué coño, si hasta una cena a base de bocadillos o tapas en cualquier bar de barrio (y no precisamente en la gran ciudad) se te pone en 35 euros. Menos tonterías por favor. A ver si eres capaz de pagar local, luz, y un repartidor y obtener beneficios a base de pizzas (por supuesto hechas con sobras, porque los ingredientes también cuestan dinero) de 3 euros. Eso es inviable hasta para los chinos.

Por no decir, que mal negocio es aquel que va dirigido a un mercado sin solvencia.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

chakal dijo:


> y yo te digo
> 
> cuales van a ser las razones por la cual la gente pueda elegir comprar tus porciones de pizza?
> 
> ...



Pizza calzone-cillo. ¡Única en su especie! :XX:


----------



## Yosako_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

Personalmente con 50.000€ de capital para un negocio me ponía a hacer intradía con un IBEX Plus o similar, si bien no es algo para todo el mundo.


----------



## dodaltel (3 Feb 2011)

comparto-piso dijo:


> si consigues unas pizzas riquisimas te podria ir bien. Pero tienen que ser espectaculares porque ya hay demasiada competencia.
> 
> Aqui cerca de mi casa hay un sitio parecido al que quieres montar tu. Las pizzas estan bastante ricas, cuestan unos 8 euros y aun asi no triunfa. La unica posibilidad de triunfar con un negocio tan pequeño en un sector con tanta competencia es tener *algo que le de un valor añadido* o tener las pizzas mas ricas con diferencia



Pues como no sea que con un menú familiar, una scort le haga una felación al cliente en la trastienda, no creo que vendas mucho. Los tiempos de gastarse 10€ en una pizza, bebidas y postres aparte han pasado, ahora toca economía de supervivencia y dentro de esa economía no entra gastarse dinero en chorradas. 

Cualquiera con 10€ se va al mercadona y hace una compra de comida de verdad que le da para comer, 1 ó 2 días.

Sinceramente monta otra cosa. Te recomiendo que montes algo que no te suponga un gran desembolso de dinero, por ejemplo algún tipo de negocio online, que si te sale mal puede que no pierdas apenas dinero en comparación a lo que cuesta un alquiler de un local, decorarlo, meter un horno, pedir permisos, montar una chimenea para la salida de humos, materias primas, seguridad, impuestos, luz, agua, teléfono, autónomo, limpieza, cajas de cartón para las pizza, publicidad, etc,etc,etc,etc,etc,etc,etc,....


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (3 Feb 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> Pero qué coño, si hasta una cena a base de bocadillos o tapas en cualquier bar de barrio (y no precisamente en la gran ciudad) se te pone en 35 euros. Menos tonterías por favor. A ver si eres capaz de pagar local, luz, y un repartidor y obtener beneficios a base de pizzas (por supuesto hechas con sobras, porque los ingredientes también cuestan dinero) de 3 euros. Eso es inviable hasta para los chinos.
> 
> Por no decir, que mal negocio es aquel que va dirigido a un mercado sin solvencia.



¿Tú no te has leído "todo" el hilo verdad?..


----------



## lokeno100 (3 Feb 2011)

Pues, podrías seguir el ejemplo del que creo telepizza , creo que era un tio normal y tenía un trabajo como otro cualquiera, y mira lo que ha llegado a ser telepizza, debes oferecer algo nuevo a la gente, algo diferente. Las pizzas es un mercado muy competitivo.


----------



## bambum (3 Feb 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> Tu eres tonto del culo. ¿Pretendes comparar una pizza prefabricada con la de una pizzería? :XX:
> Eso es como comparar el jamón serrano con el ibérico de bellota, o el néctar con un zumo recién hecho.



Te contestaria con educacion, pero me supondria un esfuerzo que no te mereces.

Vamos a ver bobo. Una mierda de pizza (me da igual que sea de Adria), es poco menos que pan con tomate y queso. Ah si!!!! y cuatro mierda de cachos de beicon que no llegan a una loncha.

Por eso ganaban tanta pasta los jodios. ¿Lo pillas o te hago un dibujo?

Las pizzerias como negocion han muerto, ya estan muriendo, y ahora bajan los precios.

Pero resulta, que me compro la base de mayor calidad, y todos los productos que llevan y me sale por menos de la mitad.


----------



## fmartin (3 Feb 2011)

No se te olvide salir a bolsa. Firmado: Martin Varsavsky


----------



## bsnas (3 Feb 2011)

Pizza mediana 10 euros? con esos 10 tengo muchas alternativas no menos malas y aun me sobra dinero, sin acritud.

Cuanto van a valer las pequeñas? y las grandes/familiares?


----------



## RosadeFoc (3 Feb 2011)

Bueno no tengo ni idea del sector pero donde vivía en Suecia se podían pedir las pizzas por Internet y pagar por Paypal.

Para mucha gente es MUY útil, más que por teléfono y además no se pierde tanto el tiempo.


----------



## Copcrim (3 Feb 2011)

Searching dijo:


> Hola, me presento en el foro, en búsqueda de críticas para una idea de negocio que me ronda en la cabeza desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Sin entrar en detalles. El concepto es montar una Pizzería en un local pequeño(30-40 m2) con pizzas/porciones para llevar.
> 
> ...



Mi ciudad es de unos 300.000 habitantes y antes gobernaba Telepizza y Domino. Total que los anteriores dueños de Telepizza se separaron de la franquicia y abrieron una nueva pizzeria en la zona de bares y parece que ha empezado bien el negocio. Las pizzas son mas baratas que en el telepizza y están mas buenas. Mis consejos como cliente:
-El fútbol es tu aliado. Sin ir mas lejos desde que han abierto el sitio este mis amigos van allí a ver el fútbol porque mientras lo ven se inchan a comer.
-Si te limitas a hacer pizzas para llevar creo que te estás cerrando a posibles clientes que les gustaría mas tomarse la pizza allí.
-Lo que importa es el sabor, de nada sirve poner las pizzas baratas si luego saben fatal. Se puede pagar un par de euros mas si el sabor lo merece.
-Cerveza barata
Suerte si te decides y por favor, que el local este limpio como una patena!


----------



## pepinox (3 Feb 2011)

Searching dijo:


> Hola, me presento en el foro, en búsqueda de críticas para una idea de negocio que me ronda en la cabeza desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Sin entrar en detalles. El concepto es montar una Pizzería en *un local pequeño(30-40 m2)* con pizzas/porciones para llevar.
> 
> ...



O sea, en lo que sería un estrecho taller de un zapatero remendón, tú quieres poner una pizzería.

¡Cuánto daño ha hecho la burbuja inmobiliaria!


----------



## lokeno100 (3 Feb 2011)

En mi calle mismo hay un tio que hace pizzas, es un tio que hace comida para llevar, pero va muy poca gente no sé porque, a mi hermano al principìo le cobraba 6,50 la pizza pequeña, y llevaba tomate, queso, jamón de york, atún, salami y picante. Hasta que un día el tio dijo que iba a tener que ponerle 50 céntimos por cada ingrediente ( el atún, salami, y jamón de york), al final le salía a 8 euros, entonces volvió a pedir pizzas en el sitio que pedía antes ( el horno) que le cobraba 8 euros y te la traen a casa calentita. mi hermano la compraba al de mi calle porque le salía más barata.


----------



## Alxemi (3 Feb 2011)

URGE subforo emprendedores.


----------



## adoquin (3 Feb 2011)

Marco el hilo para leerlo dsps!


----------



## pepinox (3 Feb 2011)

Un menú cuesta 10 euros, y te sientas a una mesa con mantel y te trae un camarero dos platos, un postre y bebida. Y te tiras mínimo 30 minutos sentado con calefacción en invierno y aire acondicionado en verano.

Tu pizza vale lo mismo, es plato único, no incluye bebida, es para llevar, y encima tengo que ir a buscarla. ¿Estamos de coña?

Pon la pizza mediana a 5 euros y a lo mejor voy a tu negocio. De lo contrario, no lo flipes.


----------



## talibanned (3 Feb 2011)

idea originalísima oiga.
más te vale ponerla en la puerta del sol


----------



## Calculín (3 Feb 2011)

¿Y un remolque de esos para asar patatas? No sé si son habituales en Madrid, pero en Málaga son fáciles de ver. La inversión tiene que ser mucho menor, y además puedes ir tú a buscar los clientes, en mi barrio hay uno que cada día de la semana está en un sitio.


----------



## reydmus (3 Feb 2011)

10€ es caro.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (3 Feb 2011)

Me gustaría ver a alguno de estos charlatanes llevar el negocio vendiendo pizzas a 4-5€ y que no tenga que echar el cierre en 3 meses.


----------



## pepinox (4 Feb 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> Me gustaría ver a alguno de estos charlatanes llevar el negocio vendiendo pizzas a 4-5€ y que no tenga que echar el cierre en 3 meses.



Yo no digo que yo llevaría un negocio vendiendo pizzas a 5 euros.

Lo que digo es que a más de 5 euros yo no sería cliente de tal negocio.

Es mi dinero y lo gasto como quiero.

¿No te gusta? Te jodes.


----------



## danilovix (4 Feb 2011)

tiene q ser un sitio super centrico y por lo tanto muy burbujeado.

si aun asi tienes ganas te voy a dar la receta: niños + pizza, niños + lo que sea, los padres no saben donde meter a los nenes los fines de semana


----------



## Yosako_borrado (4 Feb 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> Yo no digo que yo llevaría un negocio vendiendo pizzas a 5 euros.
> 
> Lo que digo es que a más de 5 euros yo no sería cliente de tal negocio.
> 
> ...



Tú lo que tienes es una jeta de cuidado.
Si lo que quieres son p_u_t_a_s, vete a un burdel.


----------



## pepinox (4 Feb 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> Tú lo que tienes es una jeta de cuidado.
> Si lo que quieres son p_u_t_a_s, vete a un burdel.



¿Va mal tu negocio?
¿Estás en pérdidas?
¿Meditas chapar?

Es tu problema. Todo indica que eres poco competitivo.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (4 Feb 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> ¿Va mal tu negocio?
> ¿Estás en pérdidas?
> ¿Meditas chapar?
> 
> Es tu problema. Todo indica que eres poco competitivo.



No tengo ningún negocio. Sólo que personalmente no me molestaría en abrir uno para hacer el panoli "siendo competitivo" a base de tirar precios y no ganar nada o directamente perder dinero.


----------



## atracurio (4 Feb 2011)




----------



## YOL (4 Feb 2011)

Para montar un negocio lo primero es conocerlo , si no conoceis como funciona por dentro , es una estupidez y una locura montarlo , 

Si quieres montar una pizzeria , metete a trabajar en una , y miras como va la cosa , 

Por cierto ya sabes el papeleo y burocracia que lleva , procesar alimentos ,


----------



## Enterao (4 Feb 2011)

10 pavos una pizza hecha por un principiante sin poder ni sentarte en madris ? sin bebida ni na ?

eso no lo paga nadie a no ser que sea en un sitio pijillo y se ponga de moda por alguna gilipollez...


----------



## morpheus2010 (4 Feb 2011)

Compra las pizzas tarradellas, son muy baratas, gama amplia y de muy buena calidad. No tienes que hacer nada de elaboración: te ahorras coste de personal e ingredientes, se hacen muy rápidas y dan el pego, creo que hay 2 tamaños y puedes competir con las pizzas de telepizza.
Yo trabajé en mis años mozos de la uni en una pizzería de Coslada, hacían las mejores pizzas de este tipo que he comido nunca en España, con los mejores ingrediente, y hornos como los de TP, claro les fallaba el precio, por una como la nuestra en telepizza te sacabas 2, con menos cantidad y calidad en los ingredientes y con burbujas en la masa (porque no cuidaban lo coción)



YOL dijo:


> Para montar un negocio lo primero es conocerlo , si no conoceis como funciona por dentro , es una estupidez y una locura montarlo ,
> 
> Si quieres montar una pizzeria , metete a trabajar en una , y miras como va la cosa ,
> 
> Por cierto ya sabes el papeleo y burocracia que lleva , procesar alimentos ,



Correcto, me acuerdo que los socios de las pizzerias de Coslada se fueron varias semanas a trabajar directamente creo que a USA o Puerto Rico o algo así, con la cadena Domino's Pizza, de la que éllos iban a comprar los hornos, etc... (no eran franquicia)


----------



## Enterao (4 Feb 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> Tu eres tonto del culo. ¿Pretendes comparar una pizza prefabricada con la de una pizzería? :XX:
> Eso es como comparar el jamón serrano con el ibérico de bellota, o el néctar con un zumo recién hecho.



no te creas , pizza autentica autentica como se hace en napoles no te creas que la hacen muchos ..y esa si esta de rechupete ....telepizza es un sucedaneo.....la masa no es igual y los ingredientes no son de primera calidad.

asi que comparar una tarradellas con telepizza por ejemplo no es tan descabellado...si tarradellas cuesta 1,50 telepizza deberia costar 4 o 5 como mucho...y una napolitana 9 o 10 que es lo que cuesta en napoles...


----------



## pedrot (4 Feb 2011)

8 euros seria un precio más aceptable

Si lo montas por hortaleza te compraba si las haces buenas, pero de tamaño generoso, nada de mierdas precongeladas, tipo las medianas del telepizza


----------



## Enterao (4 Feb 2011)

ah en madris recuerdo que hace años habia una cadena detres o cuatro locales que le daban mil vueltas a telepizza en todo , pizzas , local , precios , horarios ....

no se porque pero duraron 6 años y quebraron...pizbur se llamaban ...

ademas era curioso porque las pizzas las tenian hechas por la mañana y las calentaban las porciones y estaban buenas ,
mejor que las de telepizza recien hechas..


----------



## dodaltel (4 Feb 2011)

Yo creo que las pizza pasaron de moda hace tiempo, si se quiere un valor seguro, lo mejor es montar un asador de pollos. Los pollos asados les gustan a los niños y a los mayores. No son tan laboriosas de hacer ni de manipular y un asador a gas, me da que es bastante más barato de mantener que uno de leña u otro tipos de hornos para pizzas.

Los asadores de pollos levan funcionando muchas décadas por no decir hasta más de un siglo. Esa moda importada de comer pan con un choreon de tomate y 4 pedazitos de aceitunas, atún , etc y pagar por eso 10€, bebidas aparte se a terminado.

Todos los asadores de pollos que conozco, llevan abierto desde siempre y ninguno a cerrado, de echo suelen pasar de padres a hijos, que negocio puede ser tan estable????.


----------



## k098 (4 Feb 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> ah en madris recuerdo que hace años habia una cadena detres o cuatro locales que le daban mil vueltas a telepizza en todo , pizzas , local , precios , horarios ....
> 
> no se porque pero duraron 6 años y quebraron...pizbur se llamaban ...



¡Master Pizbur! Al lado de mi casa había una. Bestiales las porciones. Cerraron, y pasaron a ser un local sudamericano y ahora lo regentan unos chinos. Jrandes pizzas hamijo... el fin de una era. :cook:


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (4 Feb 2011)

Haz las pizzas y dividelas en porciones, y cada porcion a 3 leuros.

Vende tambien paninis y empanada, todo para llevar.

Pero te las tienes que ingeniar para que no superen los 3 euros.

La localización en una zona de marcha por donde pase la gente a los garitos.

Y ganas para mantenerte el viernes y el sábado abierto hasta las 5 o 6 de la mañana. 

Hay un sitio en Zaragoza en la zona del casco que van de esta manera, es un sitio pequeño solo para llevar, empanadas, paninis, tostadas y pizzas para llevar.
Ya llevan asi varios años y hay colas a ciertas horas.

Es un ejemplo.

Pizzas a 10 euros para llevar, pues ....:no:


----------



## alimon (4 Feb 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> Me gustaría ver a alguno de estos charlatanes llevar el negocio vendiendo pizzas a 4-5€ y que no tenga que echar el cierre en 3 meses.



Buff, me estoy leyendo el hilo entero, donde lo habia dejado......bufff de verdad que la mayoria no teneis ni idea del sector para nada.

El coste de materia prima de una pizza mediana, controlando bien el producto y minimizando el desperdicio es de aprox. 1,5 €. Multipliquese esta cifra por 3,33 y ese sería el mínimo precio de venta de una pizza. Luego rentable es.

Como dije antes, no estamos en 2007, pero es un producto que tiene margen, pero el gran riesgo como dije, es el coste de la materia prima, y que en estos momentos está alto, y con previsión de mayores subidas.


El resto no lo comento, pero en el hilo he leido autenticas tonterias.

Y además, porque narices en este foro a cualquiera que pide opinión sobre un negocio siempre se le dice, bufff mal momento, mejor monta una tienda online.

Joder, que no todo se hace por internet de momento, y además, por si erais jóvenes, la madre de todas las burbujas fue la de las .com


----------



## Enterao (4 Feb 2011)

el problema es que los locales cuestan un guevo los traspasos y los alquileres en zonas decentes ...

en alemania los camionetos de curry wurst se ven por todas partes ..aqui que pasa que solo dejan en las ferias o que ?


----------



## morpheus2010 (4 Feb 2011)

k098 dijo:


> ¡Master Pizbur! Al lado de mi casa había una. Bestiales las porciones. Cerraron, y pasaron a ser un local sudamericano y ahora lo regentan unos chinos. Jrandes pizzas hamijo... el fin de una era. :cook:



Las que yo digo se llamaba PizzaNova.

Hay otra pizzería que está muy bien en cuanto a sabor y tamaño en una placita en la calle Fuencarral en Madrid justo antes de llegar a Tribunal.

Por cierto, aún recuerdo el Bar Lozano, ése si que es un negocio: fritanga, hamburguesas a un euro y medio (no preguntes qué llevan pero estaban ricas) y abiertos hasta las tantas en pleno epicentro malasañero/tribunal/Bilbao


----------



## Yosako_borrado (4 Feb 2011)

alimon dijo:


> Buff, me estoy leyendo el hilo entero, donde lo habia dejado......bufff de verdad que la mayoria no teneis ni idea del sector para nada.
> 
> El coste de materia prima de una pizza mediana, controlando bien el producto y minimizando el desperdicio es de aprox. 1,5 €. Multipliquese esta cifra por 3,33 y ese sería el mínimo precio de venta de una pizza. Luego rentable es.



EP! Te has colado. En los costes debes contar los gastos de local con equipamiento, la cuota de autónomo, el sueldo de los repartidores, la caja de la pizza, la electricidad, la necesidad de un vehículo para ir a comprar los ingredientes y de ahí sacar beneficios de los cuales hacienda se lleva su cacho. No veo el chollo por ningún lado.


----------



## Enterao (4 Feb 2011)

k098 dijo:


> ¡Master Pizbur! Al lado de mi casa había una. Bestiales las porciones. Cerraron, y pasaron a ser un local sudamericano y ahora lo regentan unos chinos. Jrandes pizzas hamijo... el fin de una era. :cook:



si , por aluche .no ? ..pero llegaron a expandirse por 3 cantos y colmenar..., una pena eran muy buenos yo siempre me acuerdo de ellos como ejemplo de que lo bueno no triunfa solo lo mediocre....el pizza jardin por bravo murillo que tanta fama le dan algunos es una mierda..


----------



## alimon (4 Feb 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> EP! Te has colado. Debes contar los gastos de local+cuota autónomo+sueldo repartidores+electricidad y a partir de ahí los beneficios.



No me he colado, desde luego.

Leiste la parte en la que digo: multiplicar por 3,33????

Yo estoy hablando del punto de equilibrio, practicamente. todo lo que sea mejorar ese ratio, evidentemente mejora el beneficio. Pero eso se consigue incrementando el volumen de pedidos.

Evidentemente, lo que el creador del hilo plantea es mutiplicar el coste de producto por justo el doble, es decir 6,66 (ya que va a vender a 10 euros pizza) y en un mercado como el actual, como que no.

Entonces, tiene uno de estos problemas, o no puede o no sabe controlar el producto para mantener ese coste, con lo cual el negocio es inviable, o no sabe calcular lo básico de una cuenta de explotación de un negocio de este tipo, con lo cual no debería meterse en el, o bien lo ha calculado y ha visto que va a vender tan poco que necesita ese precio de venta para hacerlo rentable, con lo cual ya sería directamente un suicidio empresarial.


----------



## alimon (4 Feb 2011)

economico1980 dijo:


> Solo por curiosidad... Por que multiplicas el coste por 3,33 para que sea viable?
> Un saludo.




En general en hostelería, hay una regla no escrita que dice que el coste de producto (materia prima se entiende) nunca debe superar 1/3 del precio de venta de dicho producto. Ese sería el punto de equilibrio para ese producto, y por tanto todo lo que sea bajar de ese ratio es rentabilizar el producto.

No es 100% fiable, ya que hay productos especiales, y solo sirve si la materia prima de ese producto tiene un coste más o menos estable en el tiempo. y además siempre se puede tener un producto "gancho" con menos margen que haga de arrastre hacia otros productos con mas margen. De todas formas en una buena guia.

Aun asi, he sido generoso, bastante, ya que en fast food, y especialmente en delivery (pizzas) donde todo esto esta hipermedido e hipercontrolado, el coste de producto nunca nunca jamas de los jamases debe ser superior a un 27,5% sobre el total de la facturación sin IVA.

Fijate que en su caso llegaria a un 33%, pero podría ser aceptable para él al no necesitar casi personal y gestionar el su propio negocio, ya que la cifra que doy es para locales de cadena gestionados desde una central.


----------



## Enterao (4 Feb 2011)

hombre claro que eso que dices no es fiable ...este tipo podria ser un genio de la pizza y hacer unas pizzas de campeonato del mundo y cobrarlas a 20 euros ...

pero hacer pizzas no es tan facil ...vamos que estoy seguro de que este no ha hecho una pizza en su vida todo lo mas calentar una de tarradellas..


----------



## k098 (4 Feb 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> si , por aluche .no ? ..pero llegaron a expandirse por 3 cantos y colmenar..., una pena eran muy buenos yo siempre me acuerdo de ellos como ejemplo de que lo bueno no triunfa solo lo mediocre....el pizza jardin por bravo murillo que tanta fama le dan algunos es una mierda..



Había uno en Usera, al lado del metro de Amparo Usera, que era el barrio de la casa de mis padres. Porciones enormes por poco dinero, y tenían consolas y pc´s chusteros para pasar el rato. De las mejores pizzas que recuerdo. Una pena que acabasen cerrando.

PD: Y sí, yo también odio el puto pizza jardín...


----------



## Yosako_borrado (4 Feb 2011)

economico1980 dijo:


> Pero vamos, todo esto es para pizzeria industrial que digo. Para artesanas pues es mas o menos como montar un bar. Puede pasar cualquier cosa



Es que para pizzería industrial uno se va a las congeladas del super...obviamente para pagar 10€-12€ debe ofrecerse calidad.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (4 Feb 2011)

economico1980 dijo:


> Como pizzeria industrial me refiero a telepizza y similares. Con reparto a domicilio y producción como si fuera una cadena de montaje, vamos que es asi como funciona.



Lo de reparto a domicilio lo tienen prácticamente todas, que yo sepa.


----------



## Enterao (4 Feb 2011)

y si das calidad no puedes dar reparto y necesitas un local grande y bien deorado...

y competir con telepizza es absurdo ..


----------



## Enterao (4 Feb 2011)

una pizzeria que iba bien es el ciao de cea bermudez , el local es un zulo ridiculo y lemeten 
el doble de mesas que caben , es incomodo estas rozando con el codo al de al lado ..
pero ay amigo , son italianos y las pizzas son cojonudas , y lasagna , spaguetti , tiramissu..

y no es caro ..como telepizza o asi ..


----------



## alimon (4 Feb 2011)

economico1980 dijo:


> Entonces es complicadillo competir en precios por abajo... Porque a unos 50 centimos la masa mediana mas tomate, queso e ingredientes se te pone la pizza a 1,30 o así.
> x3 te sale un precio minimo aceptable sin IVA de 3,90
> Para recoger bien, pero para local y domicilio imposible.
> Domicilio, pon que haces unos horarios muy buenos que te permiten 4 repartos por hora de media (aunque seria mas creible 3 porque el area de reparto sera amplia). Pongamos 3,5. Coste por hora del repartidor, 4 euros la hora + 0,5 p.ej. incenticos por reparto + impuestos total por hora unos ¿7 euros?
> ...



vas mas o menos bien orientado, pero con algunos matices.

El coste de 1,30 es muy optimisma. la masa no es tan cara, lo que sube el coste es el queso, sobre todo. Las grandes cadenas pueden manejar unos precios mejores por volumen, sobre todo, porque firman acuerdos de exclusividad con una marca en concreto. Por libre este coste es el que mas se dispara ya que, la masa la puedes fabricar tu, el resto de ingredientes se pueden conseguir en precio, porque hay gran cantidad de proveedores, peroooo de queso, concretamente el de pizza, es un mercado más reducido, pocos proveedores y con un precio poco negociable, y aqui, en cuanto quieres meter calidad se dispara el precio, luego ese coste es inviable.

el coste de personal no es del todo correcto, el coste hora bruto de un repartidor está en 5,5 euros + seguridad social, y el convenio marca un plus de 0,18 por pedido, aunque en la práctica se paga entre 0,30 y 0,50 si la moto es de empresa, y 1 euro si es vehículo propio. Luego el coste es bastante mas alto. Un repartidor si suele llevar unos 4-5 pedidos hora de media, pero en horas puntas pueden llevar hasta 12-14, ya que en una misma salida llevan hasta 4 pedidos de la misma zona, aprovechando al máximo el espacio (y lo que no es espacio también), esto hace que una cosa compense la otra, si bien es cierto que tienes que tener al menos 1 repartidor que de servicio en horas de pocos pedidos, en horas punta ese repartidor es rentable, y además, casi todos los contratos son por jornadas reducidas.

Lo máximo de jornada que manejamos para repartidores son 20 horas semanales, pero hay muchos que hace 13 horas, 11 horas e incluso 6 horas. Eso te permite cubrir las puntas (generalmente las noches de los fines de semana) con el mínimo coste de personal posible.

En parte, por eso tiene la mala imagen que tiene laboralmente de sueldos bajos y tal, pero no es realmente asi. Un repartidor de jornada completa (alguno hay po ahi, pocos pero hay) gana por encima de 1400 euros al mes, entre sueldo y pluses de repartos, más las propinas que si lleva unos 400 pedidos al mes, serían 300 euros mas de media. Al final resulta que gana 500 euros mas que el encardo de la tienda entre una cosa y otra.

Un menu a 5,95 roza las perdidas, cierto, aunque se suele hacer con pizza pequeña que tiene menor coste, y está pensado para combinarlo con mas entregas, minimizando asi su coste. Es más una estrategia publicitaria de comunicar un precio bajo que un producto hecho por rentabilidad (el producto gancho del que hablabamos antes)


----------



## Enterao (4 Feb 2011)

joder tu que tienes un telepizza ? como esta todo estudiado y contabilizado , joder....


----------



## alimon (4 Feb 2011)

economico1980 dijo:


> Muchos repartos hace ese repartidor, sobre todo si hay una politica de calidad que te impide llevar mas de 2 o 3 pedidos por salida. Esto permite como mucho mucho 7 pedidos a la hora en punta, segun el area de reparto
> 
> Un saludo.



la política de calidad impide llevar mas de 3 pedidos por salida.......

........pero muchas veces la realidad supera a los manuales de operativa (la mayoría de las veces) y los repoartidores quieren llevarse el mayor número de pedidos posibles siempre. Encuentran soluciones que a la gente de calidad y formación nunca se les ocurrirían. En 1 hora te hacen 3,5 viajes de media, x 4 pedidos por viaje, dan los 14 pedidos que menciono, aunque eso se da pocas veces, y suelen rondar los 9-11 en hora punta.

por cierto, por lo que veo somos de la misma ciudad.


----------



## alimon (4 Feb 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> joder tu que tienes un telepizza ? como esta todo estudiado y contabilizado , joder....



No, desde luego que no. Aunque si estoy muy relacionado con el tema.

Esta todo mucho mas controlado de lo que pongo aqui, esto solo es lo básico de lo básico.

Hay datos y se controlan hasta del gasto de papel higienico por tienda, incluso con gráficas por semanas y todo.

Se controlan horas trabajadas, ratos de rentabilidad, horas entrega..... las ciudades normalmente estan divididas en grupitos de 400 viviendas para ver su rentabilidad....en una ciudad de 250000 habitantes tienes unas 800 zonas de control de pedidos.

Se controla TODO.


----------



## Enterao (4 Feb 2011)

joder ..pos como para competir con esos....este que no ha hecho una pizza en su vida...


----------



## chaber (4 Feb 2011)

No has pensado en darle una vuelta de tuerca al negocio, por ejemplo la porno-pizza.


----------



## ferengi (4 Feb 2011)

Vende pizzas para los desfasados que vuelven de casa a las 8.


----------



## olympus1 (4 Feb 2011)

Lo de la pizzeria en mi humilde opinión fué buena idea cuando al personal le iba bien la cartera. Ahora me olvidaría del tema; bastante harán las ya montadas con resistir.


----------



## dabuti (4 Feb 2011)

Medina del Campo (Valladolid).
Este tío ha sido campeón del mundo varias veces.
Cojonudas, pero la calidad tiene un precio.

Pizza Roma - Medina del Campo


----------



## Perturbado (4 Feb 2011)

Andevas. Con eso de la crisis es muy caro.

Aquí en un barrio cualquiera de catalonia , tienes pakis que te llevan a casa gratuitamente, tres pizzas medianas con sus correspondientes cervezas por 15 leuros cualquier día de la semana.

Y aún así cuando llamas no tardan ni media hora en traerlas, osea que mucha clientela tampoco tienen a ese precio.

Y bien ricas que están por cierto, totalmente caseras.


----------



## bambum (4 Feb 2011)

Alguien de Orense que conozca la Romantica?

Bien, esa gente SI sabe montar un negocio de hosteleria (es restaurante), y venden la media racion de lasaña a 1,5 (comes de sobra) te ponen ensalada y cafe gratis. Y TIENEN COLA DE GENTE QUE SALE FUERA DEL LOCAL.

Pero claro, hay que currar. Simplemente han dicho: Me he comprado una cocina, pago un alguiler y unos careros .. Pues los quiero tener funcionando sin parar todo el dia!!!, Y asi se han merendado (tal cual) a toda la competencia.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Feb 2011)

Punto fundamental: ¿ el local es propio o alquilado? si es propio puede dar para ir tirando, si es alquilado y bajas del ratio de rentabilidad... hasta luego, Lucas.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

cocinerobasura dijo:


> faltan datos:
> 
> 1) - experiencia en hacer pizzas?
> 2) - locales similares a 5 minutos andando a la redonda?
> ...



1- Experiencia de 1 año en Madrid/Londres en Pizzeria y comida rápida
2- Local aún por determinar
3- No
4- Local pequeño genera poca suciedad


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

chakal dijo:


> y yo te digo
> 
> cuales van a ser las razones por la cual la gente pueda elegir comprar tus porciones de pizza?
> 
> ...



Producto artesanal de calidad a precio ajustado.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

dodaltel dijo:


> Pues como no sea que con un menú familiar, una scort le haga una felación al cliente en la trastienda, no creo que vendas mucho. Los tiempos de gastarse 10€ en una pizza, bebidas y postres aparte han pasado, ahora toca economía de supervivencia y dentro de esa economía no entra gastarse dinero en chorradas.
> 
> Cualquiera con 10€ se va al mercadona y hace una compra de comida de verdad que le da para comer, 1 ó 2 días.
> 
> Sinceramente monta otra cosa. Te recomiendo que montes algo que no te suponga un gran desembolso de dinero, por ejemplo algún tipo de negocio online, que si te sale mal puede que no pierdas apenas dinero en comparación a lo que cuesta un alquiler de un local, decorarlo, meter un horno, pedir permisos, montar una chimenea para la salida de humos, materias primas, seguridad, impuestos, luz, agua, teléfono, autónomo, limpieza, cajas de cartón para las pizza, publicidad, etc,etc,etc,etc,etc,etc,etc,....



Por motivos de trabajo como todos los días fuera de casa en lugares muy distintos donde intento analizar al detalle el éxito/fracaso de los distintos locales. Mi conclusión es que a pesar de la crisis la gente sí está dispuesta a pagar un producto/servicio si realmente lo vale.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> Personalmente con 50.000€ de capital para un negocio me ponía a hacer intradía con un IBEX Plus o similar, si bien no es algo para todo el mundo.



El mundo bolsa es algo que se escapa de mis dominios y creo que me aburriría frente a un ordenador todo el día sufriendo por ver como se mueven los valores.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Pues, podrías seguir el ejemplo del que creo telepizza , creo que era un tio normal y tenía un trabajo como otro cualquiera, y mira lo que ha llegado a ser telepizza, debes oferecer algo nuevo a la gente, algo diferente. Las pizzas es un mercado muy competitivo.



Creo que el secreto no es ofrecer algo NUEVO o DIFERENTE. Eso puede ser copiado por cualquier gran empresa. El secreto está en buscar la excelencia haciendo lo que haces. La gente pagará por ello.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

bsnas dijo:


> Pizza mediana 10 euros? con esos 10 tengo muchas alternativas no menos malas y aun me sobra dinero, sin acritud.
> 
> Cuanto van a valer las pequeñas? y las grandes/familiares?



Se está comparando mucho por los 10 euros con otras pizzas. Realmente por la calidad de la materia prima no son comparables. Estoy hablando de ingredientes SELECTOS DE VERDAD.

Ej. Si una pizza de carne lleva 150 g de dados de solomillo de ternera(35 € Kg. si lo compras en tu supermercado), estamos hablando que ya sólo ese ingrediente supone un coste de más de 5€.

En un inicio y enfocado al mercado nocturno/cena, sólo habrá pizzas de 1 tamaño.

El siguiente paso son las porciones para el mercado diurno/comidas.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

RosadeFoc dijo:


> Bueno no tengo ni idea del sector pero donde vivía en Suecia se podían pedir las pizzas por Internet y pagar por Paypal.
> 
> Para mucha gente es MUY útil, más que por teléfono y además no se pierde tanto el tiempo.



La infraestructura tecnológica es una inversión elevado en el inicio. Si la cosa fuera bien se incorporaría más adelante.


----------



## JMK (4 Feb 2011)

Searching dijo:


> Creo que el secreto no es ofrecer algo NUEVO o DIFERENTE. Eso puede ser copiado por cualquier gran empresa. El secreto está en buscar la excelencia haciendo lo que haces. La gente pagará por ello.



La gente pagará por ello SI TIENE DINERO PARA PAGAR.

El problema es que no hay dinero. Está pasando en todos los sectores así que el tuyo no va a ser diferente.

Los que tienen dinero DE VERDAD no piden pizzas a domicilio, van a tiendas de "delicatessen" y los que tenían dinero SUFICIENTE para permitirse pagar 10 euros por una pizza ahora ya no lo tienen, o mejor dicho su número ha mermado mucho.

Te auguro un hostión de dos pares de ******** yo que tú me esperaría a que esto remontase algo porque en la situación actual te estás colocando una soga al cuello.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

Copcrim dijo:


> Mi ciudad es de unos 300.000 habitantes y antes gobernaba Telepizza y Domino. Total que los anteriores dueños de Telepizza se separaron de la franquicia y abrieron una nueva pizzeria en la zona de bares y parece que ha empezado bien el negocio. Las pizzas son mas baratas que en el telepizza y están mas buenas. Mis consejos como cliente:
> -El fútbol es tu aliado. Sin ir mas lejos desde que han abierto el sitio este mis amigos van allí a ver el fútbol porque mientras lo ven se inchan a comer.
> -Si te limitas a hacer pizzas para llevar creo que te estás cerrando a posibles clientes que les gustaría mas tomarse la pizza allí.
> -Lo que importa es el sabor, de nada sirve poner las pizzas baratas si luego saben fatal. Se puede pagar un par de euros mas si el sabor lo merece.
> ...



Coincido en TODO lo que dices, pero el modelo de negocio que planteo es distinto. Pensando más en un local pequeño que puedan gestionar 1/2 personas máximo.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> O sea, en lo que sería un estrecho taller de un zapatero remendón, tú quieres poner una pizzería.
> 
> ¡Cuánto daño ha hecho la burbuja inmobiliaria!



Exacto. No necesito mucho más tamaño para producir pizzas de calidad y ofrecer un ambiente "interesante" mientras el cliente espera para llevarse su pedido.
Un local más grande es tirar el dinero.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> Un menú cuesta 10 euros, y te sientas a una mesa con mantel y te trae un camarero dos platos, un postre y bebida. Y te tiras mínimo 30 minutos sentado con calefacción en invierno y aire acondicionado en verano.
> 
> Tu pizza vale lo mismo, es plato único, no incluye bebida, es para llevar, y encima tengo que ir a buscarla. ¿Estamos de coña?
> 
> Pon la pizza mediana a 5 euros y a lo mejor voy a tu negocio. De lo contrario, no lo flipes.



Hay clientes que prefieren un mejor producto que el que describes y por supuesto valoran más estar en SU cocina o tirados en SU sofa que en un restaurante de 10 euros menú.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

talibanned dijo:


> idea originalísima oiga.
> más te vale ponerla en la puerta del sol



No es para nada una idea original ni lo pretende. Repito que en mi modesta opinión el exito de los negocios radica en la búsqueda de la excelencia en aquello que hagas. Las ideas originales se copian en segundos.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

Calculín dijo:


> ¿Y un remolque de esos para asar patatas? No sé si son habituales en Madrid, pero en Málaga son fáciles de ver. La inversión tiene que ser mucho menor, y además puedes ir tú a buscar los clientes, en mi barrio hay uno que cada día de la semana está en un sitio.



No me atrae la idea de estar en la calle, itinerante y sufriendo las inclemencias del tiempo.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

reydmus dijo:


> 10€ es caro.



En este caso VALOR y COSTE creo que se acercan mucho. El producto sería SELECTO.


----------



## JMK (4 Feb 2011)

Searching dijo:


> Exacto. No necesito mucho más tamaño para producir pizzas de calidad y ofrecer un ambiente "interesante" mientras el cliente espera para llevarse su pedido.
> Un local más grande es tirar el dinero.





Searching dijo:


> Hay clientes que prefieren un mejor producto que el que describes y por supuesto valoran más estar en SU cocina o tirados en SU sofa que en un restaurante de 10 euros menú.





Searching dijo:


> No es para nada una idea original ni lo pretende. Repito que en mi modesta opinión el exito de los negocios radica en la búsqueda de la excelencia en aquello que hagas. Las ideas originales se copian en segundos.



No estás pidiendo críticas, estás pidiendo autoafirmación.

Haz lo que quieras pero estás olvidando una regla básica importantísima.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta lo burbujeados que están los precios de alquileres yo no me dedicaría ello. Nunca me he dedicado ni me dedicaré a ese sector, pero yo si tuviera que hacer algo parecido a lo que propones, pasaría de dedicarme yo a hacer la comida (Que eso esta petado de oferta) y me centraría en la logística, es decir, por ejemplo, unificaria todos los fastfoods de una zona en una empresa de reparto a domicilio, me centraría en el reparto y en la publicidad.
> 
> ¿Quieres un menú whopper de Burger King? pues me llamas y por 2 eur te lo llevo a casa, ¿Prefieres un Happy Meal de McDonalds? pues lo mismo, te especializas únicamente en la distribución (Y la bebida como es la misma en todos los fastfoods puedes venderla tú por tu cuenta) y en la publicidad, te haces una web y un FoodStore para iPhone y admites únicamente pagos con tarjeta, para evitar robos etc. Para pedidos telefónicos te montas una centralita y que una voz enlatada les pida los datos de entrega y tarjeta de crédito, así en horas punta no comunicará nunca.
> 
> ...



Es buena idea, pero llevarla a la práctica me parece más complejo y con un PROBLEMA importante. La comida fast-food "industrial" y en concreto las Hamburguesas son muy poco agradecidas al paso del tiempo. En el Mac o el Burguer, si una hamburguesa lleva preparada más de 10 mins se tira directamente ya que al enfriarse pierde bastante de su atractivo y sus cualidades "organolépticas" se deterioran = sabe a pasado/rancio. 

La pizza en ese sentido es más agradecida.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

danilovix dijo:


> tiene q ser un sitio super centrico y por lo tanto muy burbujeado.
> 
> si aun asi tienes ganas te voy a dar la receta: niños + pizza, niños + lo que sea, los padres no saben donde meter a los nenes los fines de semana



Los niños son un gran negocio. Pero el enfoque de este negocio es hacia local pequeño para recoger. Incompatible con mil niños dando guerra.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

YOL dijo:


> Para montar un negocio lo primero es conocerlo , si no conoceis como funciona por dentro , es una estupidez y una locura montarlo ,
> 
> Si quieres montar una pizzeria , metete a trabajar en una , y miras como va la cosa ,
> 
> Por cierto ya sabes el papeleo y burocracia que lleva , procesar alimentos ,



Tengo conocimiento y experiencia como trabajado en este sector.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> 10 pavos una pizza hecha por un principiante sin poder ni sentarte en madris ? sin bebida ni na ?
> 
> eso no lo paga nadie a no ser que sea en un sitio pijillo y se ponga de moda por alguna gilipollez...



No hagamos supuestos por favor. SI tengo experiencia en Pizzería y restauración.

Me gusta mucho el apunte que has dado. Dos palabras: pijillo y moda, son muy valiosas para este negocio. Tomo nota.


----------



## Viernes_negro (4 Feb 2011)

Searching dijo:


> Se está comparando mucho por los 10 euros con otras pizzas. Realmente por la calidad de la materia prima no son comparables. Estoy hablando de ingredientes SELECTOS DE VERDAD.
> 
> Ej. Si una pizza de carne lleva 150 g de dados de solomillo de ternera(35 € Kg. si lo compras en tu supermercado), estamos hablando que ya sólo ese ingrediente supone un coste de más de 5€.
> 
> ...



Hacer una pizza de solomillo es un crimen.

Es como cuando pides una pizza con un huevo, y te meten el huevo crudo al principio de la cocción, y te queda más seco que el coño de una ministra de la cual no quiero hablar. O cuando pones las anchoas para que se carbonicen, cuando tienes que ponerlas encima del queso caliente justo antes de servir . . .

Esto va a gustos . . . pero creo que la elaboración de una pizza de calidad se puede hacer con ingredientes medios y con mucho cariño.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> no te creas , pizza autentica autentica como se hace en napoles no te creas que la hacen muchos ..y esa si esta de rechupete ....telepizza es un sucedaneo.....la masa no es igual y los ingredientes no son de primera calidad.
> 
> asi que comparar una tarradellas con telepizza por ejemplo no es tan descabellado...si tarradellas cuesta 1,50 telepizza deberia costar 4 o 5 como mucho...y una napolitana 9 o 10 que es lo que cuesta en napoles...



Hacer una BUENA(criterio totalmente subjetivo al cliente) masa de Pizza es muy complejo, pero no tiene otro secreto que la PRUEBA-ERROR.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

pedrot dijo:


> 8 euros seria un precio más aceptable
> 
> Si lo montas por hortaleza te compraba si las haces buenas, pero de tamaño generoso, nada de mierdas precongeladas, tipo las medianas del telepizza



Producto fresco y recién elaborado. Nada congelado.


----------



## Remkool (4 Feb 2011)

.


*DEBE SER micropizzería* ( 9 metros cuadrados ), en zona muy transitada y con precios

de dos euros la porción....ese será el almuerzo de muchos

en los próximos meses....! ( volumen de venta )​

.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

dodaltel dijo:


> Yo creo que las pizza pasaron de moda hace tiempo, si se quiere un valor seguro, lo mejor es montar un asador de pollos. Los pollos asados les gustan a los niños y a los mayores. No son tan laboriosas de hacer ni de manipular y un asador a gas, me da que es bastante más barato de mantener que uno de leña u otro tipos de hornos para pizzas.
> 
> Los asadores de pollos levan funcionando muchas décadas por no decir hasta más de un siglo. Esa moda importada de comer pan con un choreon de tomate y 4 pedazitos de aceitunas, atún , etc y pagar por eso 10€, bebidas aparte se a terminado.
> 
> Todos los asadores de pollos que conozco, llevan abierto desde siempre y ninguno a cerrado, de echo suelen pasar de padres a hijos, que negocio puede ser tan estable????.



El pollo asado no me gusta como producto ni como negocio. Pero entiendo que debe ser rentable por lo perenne de algunos establecimientos.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Haz las pizzas y dividelas en porciones, y cada porcion a 3 leuros.
> 
> Vende tambien paninis y empanada, todo para llevar.
> 
> ...



Es una buena idea, pero mi enfoque no iría hacia ese segmento de hambrientos jovenes nocturnos. La idea es un horario 12-16 19-23.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

alimon dijo:


> Buff, me estoy leyendo el hilo entero, donde lo habia dejado......bufff de verdad que la mayoria no teneis ni idea del sector para nada.
> 
> El coste de materia prima de una pizza mediana, controlando bien el producto y minimizando el desperdicio es de aprox. 1,5 €. Multipliquese esta cifra por 3,33 y ese sería el mínimo precio de venta de una pizza. Luego rentable es.
> 
> ...



Como en el ejemplo que puse anteriormente, una pizza de ingredientes "selectos" que pueda incluir dados de solomillo, o bresaola, o anchoas de "las buenas", o un buen queso azul se te puede ir casi 5 € de coste en materia prima. A sumar el resto de costes....deja muy pocp beneficio.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> el problema es que los locales cuestan un guevo los traspasos y los alquileres en zonas decentes ...
> 
> en alemania los camionetos de curry wurst se ven por todas partes ..aqui que pasa que solo dejan en las ferias o que ?



Exacto. Aquí la legislación de comida ambulante es un vacío y ofrece un mercado por abrir. Que lo abran las grandes empresas....


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> hombre claro que eso que dices no es fiable ...este tipo podria ser un genio de la pizza y hacer unas pizzas de campeonato del mundo y cobrarlas a 20 euros ...
> 
> pero hacer pizzas no es tan facil ...vamos que estoy seguro de que este no ha hecho una pizza en su vida todo lo mas calentar una de tarradellas..



Tengo experiencia de 1 año en Pizzería y Fast-Foof en Madrid/Londres.

Ciertamente no es fácil. Pero prueba-error y mucho trabajo dan la fórmula deseada.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

economico1980 dijo:


> Hay muchas artesanas que solo son recoger y local. Pero da igual, solo me referia a que no tiene nada que ver el modelo de negocio de una pizzeria tipo telepizza que de otra como la del hilo, con poco volumen de pedidos.



Exacto. Conceptos distintos. Modelos de negocio distintos, basados en un mismo producto que habría que saber posicionar muy bien y es ahí donde creo que está la clave del negocio.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

alimon dijo:


> vas mas o menos bien orientado, pero con algunos matices.
> 
> El coste de 1,30 es muy optimisma. la masa no es tan cara, lo que sube el coste es el queso, sobre todo. Las grandes cadenas pueden manejar unos precios mejores por volumen, sobre todo, porque firman acuerdos de exclusividad con una marca en concreto. Por libre este coste es el que mas se dispara ya que, la masa la puedes fabricar tu, el resto de ingredientes se pueden conseguir en precio, porque hay gran cantidad de proveedores, peroooo de queso, concretamente el de pizza, es un mercado más reducido, pocos proveedores y con un precio poco negociable, y aqui, en cuanto quieres meter calidad se dispara el precio, luego ese coste es inviable.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias a los dos por vuestras aportaciones sobre el domicilio.


----------



## zumbido (4 Feb 2011)

Al lado de casa hay un horno que vende las porciones de pizza a 1,50€. Ayer pedí 2 para comer y no pude acabarme la segunda (son grandes). El problema es que a las 8 de la tarde cierran.

Por la noche, las pizzas familiares con horno de leña en local de 30 m2 SOLO PARA LLEVAR valen 12€ y comen perfectamente 2 personas. Solo abren por la noche y llevan unos 10 años.

Una pizza mediana (para 1) a 10€ no le veo futuro.


----------



## Enterao (4 Feb 2011)

por lo que parece esos son los numeros de explotacion en hosteleria ..1/3 coste materia prima del precio final con iva porque una cocacola en un bar normal te cuesta 1,50 y a ellos me han dicho que les sale a 50 cents .. cuenta hielo ,refrigeracion , etc...


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> joder ..pos como para competir con esos....este que no ha hecho una pizza en su vida...



Ya he hablado de mi experiencia así que no lo repito.

Y sí repito que el concepto y modelo de negocio no tiene NADA que ver con Telepizza(de hecho el haber trabajado en uno de ellos me hizo ver que había más/distinto mercado del que ellos abarcaban).


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

Lucas Guijarro dijo:


> Conozco un local en alicante que es exactamente lo que describes y funciona de puta madre.
> Ten mucho cuidado con donde lo pones.
> El que te digo no está precisamente en zona de viviendas de población "joven". No es un barrio nacido en el boom del ladrillo, esos sitios parecen barrios fantasma. Es más bien un barrio residencial con mucha historia, hay de todo entre la población. Si destaca porque tiene mucho movimiento (no de marcha sábadonochera) En el Pla cerca de la plaza manila en la ciudad de alicante.
> 
> Suerte.



Tomo nota. Gracias.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Punto fundamental: ¿ el local es propio o alquilado? si es propio puede dar para ir tirando, si es alquilado y bajas del ratio de rentabilidad... hasta luego, Lucas.



La idea original era alquiler pero no descarto la compra.


----------



## Searching (4 Feb 2011)

JMK dijo:


> No estás pidiendo críticas, estás pidiendo autoafirmación.
> 
> Haz lo que quieras pero estás olvidando una regla básica importantísima.



Estoy pidiendo críticas para perfilar el plan de negocio.
Si alguien expone una idea que creo que tiene respuesta argumentada la hago.


----------



## Argos (4 Feb 2011)

dodaltel dijo:


> Yo creo que las pizza pasaron de moda hace tiempo, si se quiere un valor seguro, lo mejor es montar un asador de pollos. Los pollos asados les gustan a los niños y a los mayores. No son tan laboriosas de hacer ni de manipular y un asador a gas, me da que es bastante más barato de mantener que uno de leña u otro tipos de hornos para pizzas.
> 
> Los asadores de pollos levan funcionando muchas décadas por no decir hasta más de un siglo. Esa moda importada de comer pan con un choreon de tomate y 4 pedazitos de aceitunas, atún , etc y pagar por eso 10€, bebidas aparte se a terminado.
> 
> Todos los asadores de pollos que conozco, llevan abierto desde siempre y ninguno a cerrado, de echo suelen pasar de padres a hijos, que negocio puede ser tan estable????.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, iba a aconsejarle lo mismo.


----------



## Antiparras (4 Feb 2011)

yo por una de estas si que pago 10€, y hasta 12 si me apuras.


----------



## chakal (4 Feb 2011)

Searching

puesto que fundamentas tu valor diferencial en excelencia del producto , realiza un muestreo de tu producto junto con otros de la competencia con potenciales consumidores reales.

10 trozos de distintos origen, incluido el tuyo y sin identificar, y un tamaño de muestra de consumidores lo más grande posible para que sea lo más representativa posible. Es importante que tus testers sean potencialmente consumidores reales que represente a la posible masa que va consumir tu producto en función del producto, ubicación y propias caracteristicas del negocio.

Realiza una tabla de valoración, donde pidas que valoren tanto el producto en sí en aquellos aspectos que quieras destacar potencialmente como también en el precio. El precio es importante logicamente, pero cuanto más "excelente" y diferencial sea tu producto la correlación es menor.

Mínimo haz el muestreo con 20 consumidores, y realizalo 2-3 veces. Si tu producto es realmente "diferenciable" y "reconocible" para un consumidor potencial, debería salir exitoso en el muestreo comparativamente.

Si, es pesado y tedioso pero si basas tu negocio en un valor especifico del producto, asegurate primero que tus CONSUMIDORES, y no tú, lo crean y lo entiendan de esa forma.

Si logicamente, tu valor de negocio es la ubicación del local, (por ejemplo), el valor diferencial respecto a los demás en la excelencia del producto disminuye.

saludos y suerte


----------



## lalogontzal (4 Feb 2011)

La clave es el precio del local.
Aqui en euskadi un local para hacer eso en una ciudad de 40.000 o mas, no te baja de 1.800€-2.500€/mes.
Ningún negocio puede funcionar a estos precios.


----------



## GreenBack (4 Feb 2011)

Este hilo da mucha hambre...
A estas horas debería estar censurado.














Echad el cierre, ya abriréis después de comer.


----------



## artemis (4 Feb 2011)

Resumen... ruina, o pones el servicio a domicilio desde el principio o no vendes, nadie va a salir de casa un domingo por la noche para comprarte la pizza y volver cuando otros se la llevan a casa, de todas maneras, si miras locales, creo que deberias irte a seseña... ¿has visto la cantidad de edificios que hay alli y casi sin tiendas?? te las quitarian de las manos hoyga


----------



## Fetuccini (4 Feb 2011)

Me invitaron a una pizzería como la que dices, local pequeño, ingredientes selectos y pizzas bien hechas. Las diferencias:

1. Yo no pagaría una pizza "selecta" para llevármela en una caja de cartón y comérmela en casa. Me la tienen que servir en una mesa y local decente.
2. El tipo que me la hizo era italiano. Quieras que no, eso vende mucho.
3. Aunque me comí una pizza, la carta incluía comida italiana variada (Fetuccini también, por supuesto).

Yo creo que tienes un error al pensar que tus pizzas atraerán a gente de buen gusto culinario y con dinero, y al mismo tiempo pensar que esa gente aceptará llevarse la delicatessen metida en una caja de cartón y comérsela en su casa. Yo puedo comerme una hamburguesa en el McDonald's sin problema, pero si pago 20€ por un entrecot a la pimienta no quiero que me lo metan en una caja y me lo tenga que llevar a casa sí o sí.


----------



## Mimolette (4 Feb 2011)

Helsinki, no te olvides de dar las gracias al foro cuando entregues el trabajo el lunes!



(es bromita!)


----------



## BILU (4 Feb 2011)

chakal dijo:


> Searching
> 
> puesto que fundamentas tu valor diferencial en excelencia del producto , realiza un muestreo de tu producto junto con otros de la competencia con potenciales consumidores reales.
> 
> ...



Buena aportación chakal, a mi entender el proyecto está bien pero no es muy viable por lo siguiente. 
Quiénes comen pizza habitualmente? Quiénes van a comer una pizza en la calle? Creo que coincideremos todos que van a ser los chavales jóvenes, de 13 a 25 por poner un rango de edad. 
Ya sé que me diréis que ejecutivos de traje y corbata de 45 también la pueden comer, pero NO ES LO HABITUAL.
Ahora bien, que poder adquisitivo tienen esos chavales? Crees que es el target más adecuado para que te valoren el solomillo de 35€/kilo o la bresaola?
O van a preferir ahorrarse unos euros a costa de la calidad? Yo al menos le veo bastantes pegas.


----------



## Enterao (4 Feb 2011)

pues parece que me habia equivocado y el Searching si tiene idea de hacer pizzas o al menos eso dice el , yo lo veo muy puesto con la bresaola y el queso azul ....

en napoles te crucificarian por echarle eso a las pizzas pero bueno si tu dices que eso lo has visto en londres nada...intentalo pero con esas ideas tuyas ponlo en chueca o algun barrrio asi con pretensiones no en vallecas...


----------



## plakaplaka (4 Feb 2011)

Local pequeño y zona de tránsito: pizza al trancio, media docena de taburetes y aprovecha el espacio para meter máquinas de vending (bebidas y alguna cosa más).
La gente no va a esperar 10 minutos en ese sitio por su pizza, tiene que estar ya hecha. Y ser buena, por supuesto.


----------



## kenny220 (4 Feb 2011)

otra opción, es que en vez de local, te hagas un carrito con horno y te vayas como los chinos, a las 5 de la mañana por las zonas de copas, vendiéndoles la pizza.


----------



## Limón (4 Feb 2011)

En mi barrio abrio hace poco una pizzeria:

- Tiene tres mesas, pero el negocio esta en pedidos y recoger.
- Lo atienden tres panchitos adolescentes.
- Hizo una promocion de : pizza mediana con un ingrediente 3 EUROS, con tres ingredientes 5 EUROS, todo para recoger.
- Ahora ha vuelto a hacer la promocion, debe ser que no le va bien la cosa.
- Las pizzas son mediocres, pero por tres euros..pues mira.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (4 Feb 2011)

Si quieres hacer dinero de comida rápida en un local pequeño lo mejor es hacerlo en una zona de bares de copas.

Tu horario será el de los bares de copas. Curras de noche y duermes de día.

Pizzas relativamente baratas, que estén aceptablemente buenas y que la gente tenga el local a mano para, tras unas copillas, cuando les apriete el hambre, comprar algo de comer sin que digan “coño, con lo que cuestan, prefiero tomarme otro cubata!!!”.

Si lo abres en una buena zona, te forras vendiendo a la chavaleria (mejor vender 1.000 porciones de pizza “mediocre” que 40 de pizza “selecta” cobrando el triple). Eso sí, te matarás a currar.

Esta fórmula es aplicable a bocadillos, hamburguesas, y todo tipo de comida rápida.


----------



## bambum (4 Feb 2011)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Si quieres hacer dinero de comida rápida en un local pequeño lo mejor es hacerlo en una zona de bares de copas.
> 
> Tu horario será el de los bares de copas. Curras de noche y duermes de día.
> 
> ...



Alabado sea ...


----------



## GeneralTaylor (4 Feb 2011)

Mi cuñado es italiano; llegó a Sevilla hace años de Erasmus a estudiar filología hispánica y acabó montando una pizzería allí.

No las he probado, pero parece que son muy buenas. Económicamente no le va mal, restaurante pequeño con 7 u 8 mesas y también hace pizzas para recoger. No es ambicioso así que pasa de extender su negocio o agrandarlo.

No me parece un mal negocio, pero para competir con Telepizza y otros establecimientos debes ofrecer calidad y buscar, yo creo, un público más adulto y que se deje más pasta. Al final no es lo mismo el grupo de críos que va al Telepi con la oferta 2x1 que la pareja que sale a cenar, piden pizzas y una buena botella de vino y luego un postre antes del polvete.


----------



## 2 años (4 Feb 2011)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Si quieres hacer dinero de comida rápida en un local pequeño lo mejor es hacerlo en una zona de bares de copas.
> 
> Tu horario será el de los bares de copas. Curras de noche y duermes de día.
> 
> ...



Armate de paciencia, para aguantar borrachos, *********** etc etc.

En Malasaña había una, no sé si seguirá creo que no. Pero al verdad que siempre había alguien comprando.

Tambien había una panificadora cerca de Castellana toda la noche abierta.
Tambien tenía siempre gente.


----------



## Enterao (4 Feb 2011)

esta opcion es la que menos me gusta ,es verdad los borrachos son un problema y mas ahora en crisis , y toda la puta noche currando ..ganraras pasta pero te quemas en 6 meses..


----------



## Cajero Jefe (4 Feb 2011)

2 años dijo:


> Armate de paciencia, para aguantar borrachos, *********** etc etc.
> 
> En Malasaña había una, no sé si seguirá creo que no. Pero al verdad que siempre había alguien comprando.
> 
> ...



Está claro que no es el negocio definitivo ni lo vas a mantener abierto mucho tiempo (a ver quien es el guapo que aguanta un ritmo de ese tipo muchos años). Pero sí es un negocio que montas rápido, con poca instalación, sin líos de repartos a domicilio, costes de personal, motos, seguros, etc y en el que sacas dinero desde el minuto 1. Eso sí, imprescindible que sea en una zona adecuada y con un precio de alquiler que no sea excesivo. 

Es un negocio sacrificado que si lo montas bien te permitirá montar más adelante un negocio más ambicioso con mayores facilidades (habrás reunido un dinero, experiencia, conocerás a los proveedores… etc.). 

Es un punto de partida.


----------



## superpo (4 Feb 2011)

porno pitza,

repartidas por elegantes señoritas.

A tus 50000 euros debes sumarle un 20% gastado en proyectos de ingeniero (2), licencias municipales, sanidad...

suerte


----------



## Yosako_borrado (4 Feb 2011)

Limón dijo:


> En mi barrio abrio hace poco una pizzeria:
> 
> - Tiene tres mesas, pero el negocio esta en pedidos y recoger.
> - Lo atienden tres panchitos adolescentes.
> ...



No vale para nada...pero es...¡barato! :vomito:


----------



## Copcrim (4 Feb 2011)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Si quieres hacer dinero de comida rápida en un local pequeño lo mejor es hacerlo en una zona de bares de copas.
> 
> Tu horario será el de los bares de copas. Curras de noche y duermes de día.
> 
> ...



Eso te puede funcionar el primer mes creo yo. Al final si la comida sabe mal no va ni dios a comprarte. Sin embargo, en Murcia hay en frente de las discotecas una hamburguesería que hace comida MUY buena. Una hamburguesa con beacon, queso, lechuga, huevo, tomate y de todo te sale por 6 euros creo y no veas como entra. El sitio esta lleno de madrugada.


----------



## automono (4 Feb 2011)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Si quieres hacer dinero de comida rápida en un local pequeño lo mejor es hacerlo en una zona de bares de copas.



En esto estoy de acuerdo, y con la entrada de la ley antitabaco, que todo el mundo sale fuera de los locales a fumar, es un punto a tu favor.


----------



## lordflies (4 Feb 2011)

10 euros es caro para una pizza de ese tamanio, joder me salen mas baratas en Londres en un restaurante italiano de verdad, nada de take aways.


----------



## pepinox (4 Feb 2011)

chaber dijo:


> No has pensado en darle una vuelta de tuerca al negocio, por ejemplo la porno-pizza.



Ya tuvo que salir alguien a reventarme la idea. Pensaba patentarla, y tal.


----------



## Oneroso_despota (4 Feb 2011)

Tu calcula el numero de pizzas que tienes que vender diariamente para pagar alquiler, luz, impuestos, sueldos, y beneficios.
No salen las cuentas verdad? pues eso.


----------



## pepinox (4 Feb 2011)

Searching dijo:


> Es una buena idea, pero mi enfoque no iría hacia ese segmento de hambrientos jovenes nocturnos. La idea es un horario 12-16 19-23.



Ese horario es incompatible con "local para llevar". Pero supongo que para verlo, tendrás que estrellarte contra la realidad.


----------



## BHAN83 (4 Feb 2011)

Cierto, no me lo he planteado demasiado, ya que lo veo útil como consumidor más que para montarlo yo. Aunque también es cierto que en cualquier Burger hay muchos pedidos para llevar y no creo que todos vivan cerca.

Yo esa idea la veo como solución a estar reunidos un grupo de 5 personas aprox. un fin de semana de noche y el coñazo que supone que tener que ir a por comida para llevar a un sitio con colas, etc. No sé hasta que punto se podría cobrar por un servicio así, dependerá del barrio donde lo enfoques, pero por ejemplo hasta 5 euros por viaje (1 euro por persona) no lo veo descabellado con tal de ahorrarse media hora haciendo colas etc.



Searching dijo:


> Es buena idea, pero llevarla a la práctica me parece más complejo y con un PROBLEMA importante. La comida fast-food "industrial" y en concreto las Hamburguesas son muy poco agradecidas al paso del tiempo. En el Mac o el Burguer, si una hamburguesa lleva preparada más de 10 mins se tira directamente ya que al enfriarse pierde bastante de su atractivo y sus cualidades "organolépticas" se deterioran = sabe a pasado/rancio.
> 
> La pizza en ese sentido es más agradecida.


----------



## Enid (4 Feb 2011)

Aquí en Palma hay un sitio de sushi que puedes pedirlo por Internet.
Sushigo.es. Les va de puta madre y sus precios están bien. De calidad son buenos y de cantidad, los mejores.

Yo no me plantearía abrir el negocio si no tienes servicio a domicilio. Perderás mucha clientela potencial. Como clienta, paso de tener que moverme de casa, pedir la pizza, esperar, llevarla a casa... Puff


----------



## sapito (17 Feb 2011)

si haces buenas pizzas triunfas... ya me gustaría a mi tener un buen "pizza al taglio" (tal vez no se escriba así) en mi barrio.
pero buenas eh?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Feb 2011)

lowfour dijo:


> Serias tan amable de justificarme por que tus pizzas van a valer 10euros mientras en Estocolmo valen 7 euros?
> 
> Gracias



Porque en España las pizzas se compran para invertir.


----------



## Captain Julius (18 Feb 2011)

Tarradellas? beicon?? calidad??

Joder, os diré gratis el secreto de las pizzas. Y no está solo en la masa.

Brocha con pelillos de plástico. Aceite de oliva, ajo, albahaca.

De nada.


----------



## pepinox (18 Feb 2011)

Porción de pizza para saciar un almuerzo a 3 euros, O TE COMES LOS MOCOS.

Asúmelo.


----------



## El Secretario (18 Feb 2011)

guajiro dijo:


> El primer paso deberia ser el servicio a domicilio.
> 
> No tienes zona para sentar y tampoco te la puedes llevar?
> 
> *Hay que estar esperando 20 minutos a por la pizza?* xD



No he leído todo el tocho, pero ahí está la clave, el tiempo. Aunque ahora la ponen en bandejas en el expositor que aguantan la calor de la pizza.

En Italia las pizzas son la mitad de caras e infinitamente más buenas. Tengo un amigo que se dedica a este tema y las hace realmente buenas. Esta semana tenía que pasar por la fábrica para aprender a hacerlas pero no he podido, iré lo más seguro el Lunes. Tres años le ha costado conseguir la masa que quería. 

Al final voy a abrir una bocadillería. Tengo el local y tengo la persona que lo llevará, una chavalita que ha sido encargada de dos negocios de estos en firmas grandes. Sabe de qué va. . A ver si me quito la pereza y abro un hilo sobre el tema. 

Suerte con la pizzería. :

Ostras, se me olvidaba. Ayer estuve en Sant Cugat del Vallès y por deformación profesional me fijé en las tiendas. Concretamente en dos. 

Una en el Mercado de Torreblanca (para el que conozca la zona), hay una panadería muy cuca con panes especiales de queso, queso con orégano etc que tienen bastante salida. Es un pan especial que le da un valor añadido al género. La gente quiere variedad. 

Y otra es en un corner a la entrada del mercado. Es una lechería que me llamó la atención. 20m2, todo un panel de unos diez metros de nevera con leche, yogures, y productos lácteos de todo tipo. Compré leche de cabra, que no era barata, 2.50 el litro y algunas cosas más. Me fijé y el tío tiene bastante clientela. Se nota que es producto de calidad y fresco.

Para el que le interese, se llama Granja Armengol y tiene varias tiendas en Cataluña. Lo bueno de estos negocios es que no tienes cocina. Sólo reponer género y cobrar. Es un negocio que se controla bastante bien, muy especializado y si tiene éxito puedes extenderte sin problemas. Se necesita poco espacio pero eso sí, céntrico. 

Saludos.


----------



## interludio (21 Mar 2011)

si la zona es cerca de un sitio universitario, y si es cercano además a una zona de botellones, no tiene por qué irte mal.

Le rebajaría un par de euros a las pizzas para que acudan a mansalva. Es mejor empezar con precios bajos y cuando la fama te de éxito subir cada 8 mese 50 céntimos.

Si necesitas algún empleado me avisas que estoy en paro xD


----------



## pacifikdor (30 Ago 2013)

Lo mas importante siempre es el local sino es un sitio bueno te mueres de asco, y por lo que dices de 50000 euros no va a ser un sitio muy de paso que digamos. Si tienes que ganarte la vida con el servicio a domicilio, con lo que cuesta pagar a una persona hoy en dia, mas vale que te olvides o solo sirve en horas punta las pizzas, una pizza vendida en el local sale mucho mas rentable y ahy es donde puedes ser competitivo, claro esta que sino pasa gente por delante... esto es lo de siempre buen sitio como si te pones a vender piedras que te ganaras la vida.


----------

